# Help on Yahoo



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Help on yahoo*

Found this question on yahoo.com last night couldn't log in and post due to computer problems, (this is gettin' to be frustrating )

Anyway somebody found possibly a partly grown pigeon, here's the link:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...s8fqvjbsy6IX;_ylv=3?qid=20080211200231AAaKdF5


Just thought I'd put this up for notice...

nice pic by the way...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Birddogg

It amazes me that people who KNOW NOTHING about birds will offer all this advice. I was pleased that one of our members did tell the person to come to this forum for advice.

The "chirping" puzzles me because as one writer said pigeons don't chirp, so we don't really know what kind of bird this person has. It may be a very young fledgling that can't fly yet but it certainly can't survive on its own.

If you can get back on do encourage this person to contact our forum.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've posted a reply including the link to Pigeon-Talk. It's extremely frightening as to the misinformation posted there. It does look like a couple of pigeon savvy people did post with good advice, however.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As for the idiot who said 'BIRD FLU' ... well, like you say, Terry, it is frightening what people come out with.

John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to be on Yahoo everyday to answer questions like those. I'll probably go back on today now that I remember.
Anyways, there's ALWAYS a bunch of stupid answers, which are normally the complete opposite from what would help the bird. It's really sad when the stupid answers get picked as the best answer. People going around saying any sick bird has the bird flu without any knowledge about it, only makes this avian flu 'scare' worse. And it definitely isn't helping with the pigeon reputation!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I marked the 'bird flu' one as a bad answer. I've asked questions about pigeons on yahoo before and I sometimes got answers like they're rats with wings and don't make good pets pfft...I don't buy into it.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

unfortunately bad advise and bad people are all to common. I saw a video on You tube of some people feeding their ferret a blue jay fledgling they found.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Now that's messed up...


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

yes it is, but for some entertaining I guess...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Birddogg

Have you noticed the person who asked the question on Yahoo has joined the forum and is asking advice about the little pigeon.

Just wanted you to know that it is terrific that you alerted everyone about this little pigeon. You may well have saved its life......good job.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Just wanted you to know that it is terrific that you alerted everyone about this little pigeon. You may well have saved its life......good job.


I totally agree! Good job BD!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aw, thanks guys.

Didn't know that yahoo userhad joined till I found saw the thread.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Interested...*

Found another person that neds some help: 

click here!

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...5qU986nN7BR.;_ylv=3?qid=20080306132632AAdCI8B


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Found another person that neds some help:
> 
> click here!
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...5qU986nN7BR.;_ylv=3?qid=20080306132632AAdCI8B


I answered them and gave them the link to PT. Sounds like they might be interested in having pigeons, but they need to do some research first. Hopefully they'll come here and join and we can all answer their questions. Thanks again for alerting us to someone who needs help.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

No problem, just tryin' to be of some help...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Once again I got sucked into typing a 'lecture', haha. I see Renee responded while I was typing. At least her answers were short and to the point...mine...well I like to elaborate on my stuff I guess?  
Hope I didn't scare them away!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Once again I got sucked into typing a 'lecture', haha. I see Renee responded while I was typing. At least her answers were short and to the point...mine...well I like to elaborate on my stuff I guess?
> Hope I didn't scare them away!


Well, between the two of us, they got a little education. LOL
Hope they'll show up here.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BD, I'm glad you're keeping an eye on the Yahoo site. 

Renee and Becky, those were great responses.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks tarheel,...I do like helping out people and being an animal lover I enjoy giving advice and answering questions.

Heh, one time in vegas I found a snail on the sidewalk in order to prevent him/her from becoming 'road kill' I moved it to the other end of the sidewalk where he/she was going. I gave a becon strip dog treat to a stray that lived in my old neighborhood. Found out that when her owners moved they couldn't take her so they dumped her!

She was pretty friendly for a stray but also nervous, turned out other people in the neighborhood fed her. She laso sleeps in the driveway of the house where her brother lives. They're pretty close.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Bird dogg, where is this stray dog now? That is HORRIBLE! Cant you get a NO KILL dog rescue into the mix? Cute story about the snail, i do the same thing with worms and snails and such, i'm such a sucker! 
The person that posted on yahoo, which thread are they on here? On pigeon talk i mean, which thread is theirs?
Thanks!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

The first one is: "is it ill?" which is in the wild/feral pigeon sction. Not sure if the other user has joined.

I had thought about calling a rescue to come pick up the dog when I first saw her but seeing how she lives near her brother and everyone in the neighborhood feeds her I just left it alone since she'd probably miss him and vice versa. I haven't been over to that neighborhood in a while so I assume she's still there, there's an senior citzen who lives in there he has 3 dogs of his own, he feeds her and lets her in the backyard and house though she doesn't go beyond the kitchen area. He lives next door to the house where her brother lives.

She looked pretty heathy the last time I saw her, her coat is just matted and her collar is somewhat worn out. I'm guessing she's a Chow-chow and shepherd mix since she has a blue tougue and a shepherd face. 

I call her Red, cause of her fur color, I don't know if anyone in the neighborhood knows her real name.

Glad you liked the snail story...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Another pigeon case..*

Found this case on yahoo to day. nuff said:


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...MACkpBrN7BR.;_ylv=3?qid=20080402153857AAvBgaM


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I replied and asked the person to join here. Thanks for the heads up, BD!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

no problem, hopfully the user will join.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Found another one...*

Yet another pigeon question...

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...F8C61mDN7BR.;_ylv=3?qid=20080405151454AAtOG8X


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The question has been answered. That can sure keep someone busy. To bad they can't be automatically directed here.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Not pigeon related but...*

Yeah I know, it'd save the person a lot of email space from receiving a lot of answers from ignorent folks.

This ISN'T pigeon related but I thought this person could use some help, it does involve another feathered friend:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...8fWXay_N7BR.;_ylv=3?qid=20080409172110AAN7jho


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This was very thoughtful of you BD 10. Keep alert...you did good.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks I did post an answer there.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

i really hope all these people's ill pidgys and other animals heal up


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nosferatu09 said:


> i really hope all these people's ill pidgys and other animals heal up


Thank you for the well wishes, Nosferatu09, I certainly do too.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Same here...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

BD, you need to clean out your inbox. I can't reply to your message until you do D:


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just cleaned out some space, now you can send it.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Another chapter...*

Found another one:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...9175712AA5H1lU&show=7#profile-info-EImjExb7aa


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BD, I think this person is already getting the right information - to leave the area and allow the parents to come back. You're doing such a great job catching these posts!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks a lot there was another one but it was deleted. I think I may have posted it here.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hm for computer problems I can recommend googling "Advanced Windows Personal Care" from IOBit, it has done wonders with the computers I've used it on and recommended to -friends and the sort- so give it a shot hopefully it'll make it easier XD


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*And it just keeps goin' and goin'...*

This user could use a bit of help sounds like a pair of pigeons might be 'renting' this person's staircase...

link below:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...0Zv5vn7N7BR.;_ylv=3?qid=20080528224555AACvBvm

please post an answer before somebody else says somethin' stupid...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BD, sorry, I just saw this. If you would, go back and tell this person to remove the nest IF they ARE NOT setting eggs already. If there are already eggs in the nest, add that it would be kinder to let them finish raising the babies. After the eggs hatch and the babies have left, they can remove the nest and continue to remove any more they may build. Also, let them know that there is no more danger from getting a disease from a pigeon than from a dog or cat. 

You might put in a link to our forum and tell them they can get a lot of good advice here.

This is just my personal comment to you about this. We don't know how heavily traveled that stairwell is and the part that bothers me is some ill-natured person might hurt them just out of meanness. I would always hate to destroy eggs that are viable but I also worry about the parents being hurt by hateful people so I'm torn between saying just remove them anyhow. 

Thanks again for keeping tabs on this kind of thing.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

No problem, I replied to the question and gave the link to the site, so maybe that user will come here.

My answer:

Sounds like you've got some new neighbors, if they don't have a nest then they might be roosting there or probably going to build one. If they have a nest but no eggs just go ahead and take it down, if they do have eggs let 'em use the stairs, they probably consider it their domain which would probably explain the annoyed act.

But you're lookin' at about 2 months with 'em, that allows times for the chicks to grow up and leave home. But keep in mind their parents will build another nest 2 weeks after the first ones are born so you may wanna take that nest down before they use it.

The diease thing isn't as bad as you think, so don't worry about it. A friend of mine used to own pigeons and I did pet/hold some of them, they're not too bad once you get to know 'em.

Here's a site that may help you, joined almost 3 years ago it has a lotta info;

http://www.pigeons.biz


Source(s):
Has a friend who owned pigeons, lookin' to get one of my own.


----------



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

you know what really makes me mad, at home depot by my house in the exit entrance a couple of small birds set up a nest, i saw the little guys way too cute. i went there the next day and the nest and birds were gone and i dont know if it was the same parents, and these were freaking out trying to build a new nest a few feet away i asked one of the workers what had happened to the nest and she shruged and said they probibly got an exterminator eeek! so all those cute innocent birdies were probibly killed. i hate how ignorant some people are about wildlife. they should have just left them to grow up and that would be the end of it, no need to "erradicate" the nest.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BD, that was a wonderful response.

Jenz - I too hate it when nests are torn out when there are babies in them. One of our most loved pigeons came from a nearby Home Depot. He is severely crippled because both legs were broken when he fell from a canopy. However, he owes his life to a Home Depot employee who spotted him on the pavement and cared enough to get help for him. He will never walk upright again but can fly and has a good quality of life, thanks to their intervention.


----------



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

i think home depot needs to fix their doors or something if they dont want birds in there. it is inviting because of the layout of the front. i got pooped on a bird there, but i thought is was halarious. plus its good luck to be pooped on by a bird!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Funy when my Mom was a kid a girl at her school got a little 'present' from a seagull flying over the schoolyard, I still laugh about it!

Thanks for the commit on my response tarheel. When my borther was a kid we had mourning doves that built a nest in a hanging plant, thought around the 4th year they stopped coming, I wasn' born yet so I NEVER experianced that and the one time some pigeons built a nest on a rain drain at my old house but saldy the nest fell, the eggs broke and the parents were gone. My sister called the birds stupid, I didn't think they were stupid, they just didn't know the drain probably wouldn't have supported all that weight on it, i.e. the nest and both birds.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Like the energizer bunny it keeps going and going...*

Found some more questions:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...3085934AA1hufj&show=7#profile-info-phTNTXeDaa

my reply to this one:

Don't leave him or her where you left it a cat or something else migth make the bird it's next snack.

Bring it in the house if you see the parents in the yard looking for him or her, leave him near where you originally found him and they'll probably find him or her, if not kep the bird with you and contact a wildlife shelter and let somebody from there pick up the bird.

This site might also help:

http://www.pigeons.biz

joined almost 3 years ago has a lot of info.

--------
Another one:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...3100257AAilrII&show=7#profile-info-3Z875Atyaa

my reply:

Aww, how cute! at that age a most of birds usually think anything that moves (including) is their caretaker. Keep him or her with you and way from your cats & dog. If you can get him or her to vet ask if they can transfer to a wild life center. Try going to a pet store and get some meal worms, these can be foudn in the reptile section, offer them one at a time and be sure to give the bird soem water, use drinking water NOT tap.

Hope this helps!

also some folks here that could help you

http://www.pigeons.biz

joined almost 2 years ago, has lots of info plus ther are memebers who have handled bluejays

-----
last one

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...3084100AABVqHa&show=7#profile-info-vgPEfvtvaa

my reply:

First off if if you have the egg DON'T take it back a dog, other birds or another duck might mess with it. If you have a heating pad set it on low and put it in a box, put a towl on top of it . After that leave the egg on it with a small container of water(a small glass is fine just make sure it won't tip over). After that take a twoel and cover the end of the box where the egg and the container is, you may need to sue clothespins or binderclips to hold the towel up.

Keep it in a room away from pets and anyone else that may try to mess with it. You'll need to turn it over 3-5 times a day.

But you may wnat to check to see if it's fertile. Hold it up to a flash light in a dark room, if you see veins and a dark spot(embryo) it's fertile, if it's clear, but DON'T throw it out right away give it a few more days and check it again. 

If you wnat the best advice ask a vet or wildlfie shelter or go here:

http://www.pigeons.biz 

I joiend this site almsot 2 years go, it has a lotta info and the boards are visited regularly.

Ducks are pretty independant a few mintues to a couple hours after birth they can eat and wlak by themselves.

hope this helps!


And they just keep on comin'


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, BD, I am so glad you keep tabs on this site. Many thanks for the help.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

YOU'RE WELCOME... I enjoy helping out...plus with this being the height of breeding seaosn who knows what else could come up


----------

